
All 50 States Are Preparing to Tackle Robocalls in Telecom Deal - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-22/all-50-states-are-preparing-to-tackle-robocalls-in-telecom-deal
======
AnimalMuppet
About time. Anyone who blocks this needs a giant bright spotlight of negative
publicity on them.

